# ybs racing pigeons



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

would anyone be interested in donating ybs for me and my buddy this race season? I dont think i am going to be able to breed enough birds for me and my buddy. This will be my 2nd year flying ybs and my Friends first year. I only ask here becuase lst year my club breed me around 30 ybs and i would not feel comfortable asking them to do it one more time. i know some people on this site only fly for fun and not competitive so if they would want to see how they do in a race this would be a free safe way. I would pay for all shipping and send a box thanks. Im not a expert racer by any way but i think i learned alot from my first year. 
thanks


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I will have some you can fly. Probably will be April hatches though.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll have some extras you're welcome to,but same as Ashby they'd be April hatches.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have anything left I gave you last year or from the $10 birds?


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Sure ill take anything. And yes Erick I still have all of the ones from last year.. they bred me some okay birds but nothing special. I only scored 3 or 4 times in the top 10 percent. and I did not keep a breeding record last year so I don't really know who is who. like I said I learned a lot from my first year of racing and am pretty sure I am going to do a lot better this year.. and sure ill take april birds...and im located in near Madison Wisconsin
-thanks
anything is appreciated


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah mp me . in a little to remind me .. i just spent some big money on birds and would like to see how they fly all over since im new 2 ... i would just want a honest shot at getting them back if they do anything and ill replace them again next year with more to try out and test fly for me ..


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

fadedracer said:


> Sure ill take anything. And yes Erick I still have all of the ones from last year.. they bred me some okay birds but nothing special. I only scored 3 or 4 times in the top 10 percent. and I did not keep a breeding record last year so I don't really know who is who. like I said I learned a lot from my first year of racing and am pretty sure I am going to do a lot better this year.. and sure ill take april birds...and im located in near Madison Wisconsin
> -thanks
> anything is appreciated


I know you have high standards, but 3 or 4 top 10 % in your first year and in a very competitive club like your in I think that's great. I remember my first few years , I never knew if any of my birds would make it home and only one race did I have birds on the first page, most of the time I was 20 to 30 minutes behind everyone . Anyway keep in touch the way mine are breeding I'll have way to many in no time .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, 3 or 4 times in top 10 percent in your first year shows the birds are quality. With what you have learnt last year you might find this year you are in the top 10% on most races with the same birds. Heres hoping anyway.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When are you looking to get the birds? You can have some of mine. As many as you want. I'm sending 13 to a guy in Ohio in about a month.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> When are you looking to get the birds? You can have some of mine. As many as you want. I'm sending 13 to a guy in Ohio in about a month.


Send them to me


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Send them to me


Yes and Kerala is like 50 miles from Ohio


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> When are you looking to get the birds? You can have some of mine. As many as you want. I'm sending 13 to a guy in Ohio in about a month.




What part of ohio?


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> yeah mp me . in a little to remind me .. i just spent some big money on birds and would like to see how they fly all over since im new 2 ... i would just want a honest shot at getting them back if they do anything and ill replace them again next year with more to try out and test fly for me ..


You want them back if they do well for him haha so if there ****e keep them awful IMO


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

No if they do okay keep them 2 if they do awful i wouldn't keep them on my team .. let alone bread from them .... And think he would be smart enough not to IMO


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

If someone gave me a killer bird i would send It back and let them pair it to diff good bird they must have since they bread that one .. and then that person should send u a even better one to fly ... And so on .. IMO but im a better person than most IMO


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for the offers. this forum is great.


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

Please, tell me what is the meanings of IMO?


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*Imo*



anhmytran said:


> Please, tell me what is the meanings of IMO?


In My Opinion
or
In My Humble Opinion IMHO

You can Google most of these to find the meaning.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Any spare Birds? Only got 12 as of now.


----------

